# Is this the start of labour



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

I dont want any off handed comments pls. There has been a stray cat in my shed for past 3 months which i have been feeding. I saw she got caught by a male cat on 9th april. This makes her on day 64 of pregnancy. I have since brought her into my home and will be keeping her, getting her spayed microchipped and jabs done once kittens are born and she is ok to go ahead with this. Her is breathing slightly faster, meowing alot, rather sleepy and wanting lots of attention. She is still eating and drinking as normal. She is also grooming/cleaning herself loads. She isn't in any visible pain and I haven't noticed any discharge but like I say she cleaning herself loads so she could be cleaning before I spot anything. Would you say this is the onset of labour pls.


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Also she is doin this weird thing with her tail. When she is stood up/walkin her tail is sticking up completely straight in the air and when she lays down she isn't curling it around herself like normal, it layin out straight and flicking


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Won't be much longer. All normal behaviour.

Are you able to TNR the stray male as well?


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Hi Pebbles,

Have a look at this link:

http://www.v-e-t-s.co.uk/help/breeding-problems-cats/

There is a section there about first, second, and third stage labour which you may find useful. 
I am sure the more experienced breeders will be on here to offer you more advice soon.
In the meantime I'd just carry on doing what your doing and let her do her thing.
It's lovely that she has you on hand.

Good luck!
Xx


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

spotty cats said:


> Won't be much longer. All normal behaviour.
> 
> Are you able to TNR the stray male as well?


Beat me to it! ; )


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

@spotty cats I havent seen the tom before or since, I'm keepin my eyes open to see if I can find where he is coming from x

Thank you for the links kate84 will take a look xx

Any ideas on how much longer we could b waiting pls xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

spotty cats said:


> Won't be much longer. All normal behaviour.
> 
> Are you able to TNR the stray male as well?


Sorry what is TNR pls x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

pebbles74 said:


> Sorry what is TNR pls x


Trap, neuter, release


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Trap, neuter, release


Oh thought it was but wasn't sure lol. 
If I'm honest I think he has a home somewhere in the next street. I'm keepin eyes open when I'm out and about to see if can find his home then will try speak with owners re neuter or pop a note throu the door x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Sounds very like she is uncomfortable which is often the first sign of labour. Keep a good eye on her, great that you are keeping her but don't let her out again until the kittens are old enough for her to be spayed - cats can get pregnant again very soon after delivery. You also don't want to risk her not coming back while they are dependant on her.

iCatCare have lots of good information: http://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thank you for looking out for her! Please stay online for any advice from our experts! 
Have you had her scanned for a microchip yet? Just mentioning this because if you haven't you need to be prepared to give her back to her owners - she might actually be someone's missing and loved pet that escaped prior to neutering (seems to happen a lot according to the amount of threads about it).


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Sounds very like she is uncomfortable which is often the first sign of labour. Keep a good eye on her, great that you are keeping her but don't let her out again until the kittens are old enough for her to be spayed - cats can get pregnant again very soon after delivery. You also don't want to risk her not coming back while they are dependant on her.
> 
> iCatCare have lots of good information: http://icatcare.org/advice/my-cat-having-kittens


I have her secluded in a quiet room with a box and blankets, litter box and food/water/kitten milk. Keepin her in there until kittens are born and not the reliant on mum xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Thank you for looking out for her! Please stay online for any advice from our experts!
> Have you had her scanned for a microchip yet? Just mentioning this because if you haven't you need to be prepared to give her back to her owners - she might actually be someone's missing and loved pet that escaped prior to neutering (seems to happen a lot according to the amount of threads about it).


I have had her scanned and no chip present and have also put a post on a lost cat site for my area, did that a month ago and nothing come of it. I would give her back to her owners should they come forward as I believe it is the right thing to do x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

pebbles74 said:


> I have had her scanned and no chip present and have also put a post on a lost cat site for my area, did that a month ago and nothing come of it. I would give her back to her owners should they come forward as I believe it is the right thing to do x


Sounds like the owners aren't bothered  At least she has found you and a happy and safe life now


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Sounds like the owners aren't bothered  At least she has found you and a happy and safe life now


I'm Hopin maybe the owner is elderly and passed away rather than not bothered 
she will love it here, I have 5 cats myself already and she gets on well with them so lots of play mates ( mine are all fixed and chipped) xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kitty is getting restless. Goin from one place to another every 10 mins or so. Wantin belly rubs which she hasn't liked before. Her meow is fairly quiet compared to normal too x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

pebbles74 said:


> Kitty is getting restless. Goin from one place to another every 10 mins or so. Wantin belly rubs which she hasn't liked before. Her meow is fairly quiet compared to normal too x


Could be tonight...


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Could be tonight...


I hope so, gettin impatient now lol. Just wanna make sure she is ok and see how many babies we will have and what they look like zz


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kittys back end is soppy wet, clear fluid. Looks like we will b meeting our fur babies very soon xx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

How are things going?


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SpringDance said:


> How are things going?


We have 3 so far. Things goin well, all placentas out and all cords cut....mum dealin with babies really well.xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)




----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> View attachment 273903


Three babies so far.
ginger one born first
torture born second
black born third x


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

Lovely! Do you think there are more to come?


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SpringDance said:


> Lovely! Do you think there are more to come?


Yes i do, she is still breathing quite heavily, not panting, and can still see movement x


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

pebbles74 said:


> Three babies so far.
> ginger one born first
> torture born second
> black born third x


Don't you just love spike chillers / predictive text? . Glad all seems well


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

OrientalSlave said:


> Don't you just love spike chillers / predictive text? . Glad all seems well


Oops hadn't even noticed that lol. That should read tortie lol xx


----------



## SpringDance (Mar 18, 2016)

How did things go?


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw lovely kittens! Hope Mum and Babies are well this morning xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Aw lovely kittens! Hope Mum and Babies are well this morning xx


No more kittys so maybe there was just the 3.
Mum and babies doin well, will try get some better photos when I clean the birthing area out. (Haven't done it yet as wanted to leave them all to rest and feed) x


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SpringDance said:


> How did things go?


3 beautiful babies xx
a ginger, a tortie and a black with white chin xx


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Congratulations and we'll done to you both!
I hope you eventually find lovely homes for the babies.

Xx


----------



## Kate84 (Jun 8, 2016)

Damn you predictive text! *Well ; )


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Kate84 said:


> Congratulations and we'll done to you both!
> I hope you eventually find lovely homes for the babies.
> 
> Xx


Thank you. All goin well. Mum lookin after babies well and she is eating and drinking again. Babies feeding well too xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

This was the first baby. Named Paddy x


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> This was the first baby. Named Paddy x


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

This was the second baby. No name yet. Any ideas? Xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> This was the second baby. No name yet. Any ideas? Xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Last baby. Called midnight xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> Last baby. Called midnight xx


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

Marbles because she looks like a marble with those beautiful colours 

Glad it went well and I hope you find good homes for your little ones


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Pappychi said:


> Marbles because she looks like a marble with those beautiful colours
> 
> Glad it went well and I hope you find good homes for your little ones


Ooh like that name!! Will run it past the children. I know names will probs b changed by new owners but I still like to have names for them.
I will b vet checking any potential buyers first as I want to make sure they go to kind, loving forever homes. Don't care if it takes a year to find the perfect home xx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Glad that everything went smoothly


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

lymorelynn said:


> Glad that everything went smoothly


I was so worried as I've never had a pregnant cat before as mine have always been fixed as early as possible. No need for the worry as mum did brilliantly and coped so well, did everything she needed to do.
last placenta didn't come away as quickly as first 2 so that was a worry for me but came away eventually and complete so relaxed.
she had last kitten at 11.54pm and I sat up just watching and making sure kittens fed til 3am. Can safely say I'm shattered now as was up at 6 to get kids up ready for school lol xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh, such beautiful babies ! I'm totally in love !<3


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Oh, such beautiful babies ! I'm totally in love !<3


They r gorgeous. I can't stop lookin at them lol. I really should b doin Housework but watching these beauties feeding and scuttling around is much more fun xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

It doesn't take much to distract me from housework, they certainly would !
It's nature's way of making sure you keep them safe, go with it.


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> It doesn't take much to distract me from housework, they certainly would !
> It's nature's way of making sure you keep them safe, go with it.


I'm ocd so have to clean but I'm more interested in watchin these babies and making sure they r ok. I can do housework later while dinner is Cookin lol.xx


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

pebbles74 said:


> I'm ocd so have to clean but I'm more interested in watchin these babies and making sure they r ok. I can do housework later while dinner is Cookin lol.xx


Maybe they'll cure your OCD ? They should be available on prescription !


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

SusieRainbow said:


> Maybe they'll cure your OCD ? They should be available on prescription !


Haha that would b a great idea! Hey doc my ocd is bad pls send me a litter of kittens lol xxx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Another question pls. Is it possible there could still b babies to b born 19 hrs after last kitten born? 
After the 3rd baby last nite my cat settled down and relaxed and dealt with the kittens. Her meow and breathing was back to normal and was wantin food lol. Now she is meowing rather quietly again and her breathing is back to how it was yesterday before the kittens came. I'm not sure if I'm just bein paranoid or not x


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

It is definitely possible. Several times when I was breeding my girls had more kittens after many hours. I did have one girl give birth to a huge kitten 2 days later and that was stillborn but others have been very much alive in your present timescale. Can you see or feel movement? Sometimes just after the birth movement can be misleading because it may just be the womb settling down but at this interval it would probably be a kitten.


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

QOTN said:


> It is definitely possible. Several times when I was breeding my girls had more kittens after many hours. I did have one girl give birth to a huge kitten 2 days later and that was stillborn but others have been very much alive in your present timescale. Can you see or feel movement? Sometimes just after the birth movement can be misleading because it may just be the womb settling down but at this interval it would probably be a kitten.


When I feel her belly/sides I can feel a kind of rumbling feeling and when she is layin on her side feeding the 3 babies she has her belly does move like before x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

How is Mum today? Did she have any more kittens? x


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> How is Mum today? Did she have any more kittens? x


She is ok, no more kittens. Thinking maybe it's just her uterus goin back to normal? Xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Their organs or after contractions can feel or look like another kitten sometimes.

Well done for sitting up most of the night then getting up early, it's tiring but you made sure the delivery all went well.


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

spotty cats said:


> Their organs or after contractions can feel or look like another kitten sometimes.
> 
> Well done for sitting up most of the night then getting up early, it's tiring but you made sure the delivery all went well.


Think that's wot it is tbh.
I wanted to make sure she was ok and if that meant lack of sleep then I was more than willing to do that. I'd never forgive myself if I slept and something went wrong. 
My youngest 2 wanted to watch too.so allowed them and they were great too. Comforting her with me and whispering only etc xx


----------



## SophieBear (Jun 5, 2016)

Congratulations on the Kittens!


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

HiddenFaith said:


> Congratulations on the Kittens!


Thank you hidden faith. They r just too cute. Doin so well and mummy bein so good with them xx


----------



## SophieBear (Jun 5, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> Thank you hidden faith. They r just too cute. Doin so well and mummy bein so good with them xx


You're very welcome, Pebbles! I'm glad to hear both Mummy Cat and Babies are doing well!  It's such a nice thing, what you have done for Mummy/Taken her in/Looked after her and babies, as you have x I hope you find the babies forever loving homes :Kiss


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

HiddenFaith said:


> You're very welcome, Pebbles! I'm glad to hear both Mummy Cat and Babies are doing well!  It's such a nice thing, what you have done for Mummy/Taken her in/Looked after her and babies, as you have x I hope you find the babies forever loving homes :Kiss


Thank you hun. Been out this mornin and just been to check them again. They r eating so left them in peace. 
I can't bear the thought that she could given birth outside and possibly lose the babies and then have them giving birth....far too many strays and cats in rescue. Am gonna a keep mummy, unless owners come forward but as yet no one has and then gonna have her nuetured, jabs and chipped. Will have kittens flead/wormed and vet checked before former people collect her and will do vet check on potential owners too as only want them going to a loving home xx


----------



## SophieBear (Jun 5, 2016)

pebbles74 said:


> Thank you hun. Been out this mornin and just been to check them again. They r eating so left them in peace.
> I can't bear the thought that she could given birth outside and possibly lose the babies and then have them giving birth....far too many strays and cats in rescue. Am gonna a keep mummy, unless owners come forward but as yet no one has and then gonna have her nuetured, jabs and chipped. Will have kittens flead/wormed and vet checked before former people collect her and will do vet check on potential owners too as only want them going to a loving home xx


Sounds like a great plan! x All the best


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

HiddenFaith said:


> Sounds like a great plan! x All the best


Thank you x


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Just a quick update. Kittens doin really well and putting on weight steadily.
getting so big already x
mummy being a fab mum still. Comes away for a bit but soon runs back when babies cry xx

Thank you all for ur support on sunday, not sure I would have stayed as calm as I did without u guys xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

The settling of the womb gets me after almost every birth! I'm convinced there's a kitten in there, then convince myself that my girl is mortally ill when she nurses the next day, then pants as the womb contracts down... I'm a worrier, and no matter how many times I see this, it still concerns me so I know where you're coming from here. Sounds like it is just everything settling down though.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks for the lovely update! Pleased to hear how well Mum and kittens are doing :Happy


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

carly87 said:


> The settling of the womb gets me after almost every birth! I'm convinced there's a kitten in there, then convince myself that my girl is mortally ill when she nurses the next day, then pants as the womb contracts down... I'm a worrier, and no matter how many times I see this, it still concerns me so I know where you're coming from here. Sounds like it is just everything settling down though.


It's horrible seeing the movement still afrer a day or two and worrying there could b a trapped kitty or that mum is poorly yet neither is the case.
Just glad I stayed calm and didn't rush off to vets lol. Think having my 2 lil kids with me helped me stay calm also xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Thanks for the lovely update! Pleased to hear how well Mum and kittens are doing :Happy


Will post more pics in a bit xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Sleeping peacefully while mummy has cuddles with me x


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw they are so adorable xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

moggie14 said:


> Aw they are so adorable xx


Thank you. They r beautiful lookin babies xx


----------



## pebbles74 (Jun 12, 2016)

Marble (tortie) and paddy (ginger) cats eyes are open. They look adorable. Not sure on midnights eyes as that kitty is so black I can't really tell yet xx


----------

